# Avatar Shokumei: Era Of Peace Main Thread



## Bringer (Aug 10, 2013)

_The hardest thing about the road of life, is that you'll never know where it'll lead_











It has been over two centuries after Avatar Kyoshi, the previous Avatar has done her duty to the world and stopped the tyrant Chin The Conqueror. Since then, there has been a long era of peace. Avatar Kyoshi has recently passed away, but fear not soon a new Avatar will come to take her place, but it'll be a while before this Avatar comes to age and learns about his/her purpose. With the world at peace, what is your purpose, what is your destiny, where will fate take you?​


Welcome to the world of Avatar, today marks the day of the festival that happens once in every century. The festival of balance, celebrated between all four nations. The festival is so large, it has to be hosted in the Earth Kingdom, due to the sheer size of it. Thousands and thousands of people both benders and non benders alike attend this festival. This festival is a festival filled with opportunities, rather you're from the circus, a runaway, a thief, an assassin. Who are you? What will you do?​


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 10, 2013)

Chika is taking one of the paths up to the mountain of the Earth Kingdom to get to the spring. She felt the warmth of the sunsine on her purple hair, as she is alone now she goes by Chika but others wise she goes by her nick name Ka. to make sure she look and act like a guy. She breathes in the mountain air as she reaches her destination. She sits down on the grass as she cups her hands to drink the water from the spring. She watch the water sparkle from the sun as she did not notices how high she is as she saw the view of the Earth Kingdom is amazing up here. She notices the festival is going to start soon and it looks amazing up here as well with the decorations and so many people that is coming to the Earth Kingdom. She bits into a rice cake she felt her strength returning for today and she could run down the path to the city.

She felt the breeze against her bangs, she pulls out her big canteen and fills ot woth the spring's water. She caps the canteen and walks down the path back to the Earth Kingdom. As she is walking down the path she gets into character from being a girl to a guy who looks to skinny for his age. The peacefullyness of the path got her to focous more on her guy character. As Ka enters the Earth O9ngd0m he leans on his sword looking around to see what he could do to take his mind off the troubles that is going through his mind. To Ka he could do anything at the moment as he walks through the village and stops at a tea shop to order some herbal tea and to people watch before the festival starts.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 10, 2013)

Temujin walked in to the Lonely Boar bar, the meeting place he and his old travelling buddy had agreed to rendezvous at before Harding on their way to the festival at Ba Sing Se. The bar was lively, full of drunkards and fun lovers, from the looks of it most were peasants or farmers, men spending what little of there wages earned to escape their wives and relive tales of days less toiled by labor.

As soon as Temujin's massive frame stepped into the bar, a mighty shout by all its occupants could be heard as they cheered. "Temujin you old bear-moose, how have you been!" the bar keep shouted. "Should I order the regular for you?"

Temujin stepped up and sat on the stool a smile spreading across his face. "Of course! Free drinks on me for the rest of the night!" He shouted as he dropped a heavy sack of coins on to the bar, quickly receiving and encore of excited yells from everyone. "How have you been Jiang? How are the wife and kids?" He asked the barkeep as he was served three giant mugs overflowing with mead, and poured a gulp down his throat.

"There all good and well, we just had a boy a few months back" he replied as he grabbed the now empty jugs of ale and cleaned them up before beginning to refill them.

"Congratulations old friend!" Temujin shouted enthusiastically, as was his manner in all things, before pausing for such a small moment one would have hardly noticed the solemness expressed in his eyes before finishing with, "truly fatherhood is a blessing that not even being orained as the Avatar could rival" he said with a smile, before drowning himself in the mead yet again.

"Thank you" Jiang said, with a great smile and a slight bow. "So what brings you to these parts Temujin? Its a bit aways way from Ba Sing Se if you're headed there for the festival" Jiang noted, he was in the middle of refilling the three jugs yet again.

"Ah! I'm here to meet up with an old friend of mine, maybe you remember him, the fire bender who helped me take down the Black Card Syndicate two years ago. His names Yuan" the barkeep took a moment and let out a yelp in remembrance. 

"Yeah now that you mention it I saw a Fire Nation guy walk in here about twenty minutes ago, he looked familiar but I couldn't quite place him. He ordered a kettle of tea and headed to the back, over to the outside bar. I think he should still be there." Jiang answered.

"Yell then I'm off. Thanks for everything Jiang, say hi to the family for me." Temujin poured the mead down his throat once last time before letting out a sigh of refreshment and headed out to the back.


----------



## Bringer (Aug 11, 2013)

*Yuki*
_Verge_

Yuki inhaled and exhaled, she needed to catch her breath. The blue eyed girl sat down, leaning against a tree. She had multiple wounds on her body, ranging from cuts to bites. The forests of the earth kingdom are extremely dangerous, filled with many dangerous animals. Yuki faced goat gorilla's, hog monkey's, and even wolf bears. She needed food, water, and rest pronto. Her injuries also needed to be treated. If only her water skin still had water, she had already drunk it all the day before.

Finally catching her breath, the brunette had decided to continue running. How long until her pursuers found her. Her only hope at this point was to find a river, or to find a wandering traveler. A traveler who she could kill, and take all of their things. Taking one last deep breath, she continued running. It was excruciating, pushing her body like that. She could collapse at any moment, but she kept on running and running. 

It wouldn't end, the forest... no matter how far she ran she still couldn't get out of the forest. Her body was ready to give, she was moving on sheer will power. She could hear growling near by, she clenched her fist. They had caught up to her, the wild animals... was this the end? She couldn't take it anymore, she tripped and fell... Yuki did not have the strength to get back up. She just laid there while the growling grew louder and louder.


----------



## Fedster (Aug 11, 2013)

*Fein Shu*​
It was a clear day when they arrived at the Earth Kingdom. They were in a contingent of visitors from the Fire Nation, and they were three: Fein Shu, the sword master; Asae Shu, the wife; and Fa Shu, the son. All of them were on that group to join the Festival of Balance, a very rare and special ocassion where all the Nations celebrate. An ocassion that no one in the world would miss, and they were not the exception.

Fein and his family stepped down of the ship as it dropped the anchor and connected to the harbor with a metal plank. As soon as they touched land, they encounter a land unknown and at the same time fascinating. It was a lot different than the Fire Nation, however, this was not a complaint.

"It seems as though the whole world is here.", the man observed whilst a group of air Nomads walked past them.

"It _is_ a festival that only happens every century.", replied Asae, holding hands with their child. Her soft features displayed a soothing personality with a matching voice. She turned her head to Fa, who was eyeing the festival with interest. "Do you want to see the Festival?"

"Let's find the inn first.", interrupted Fein. He was weary from the long trip, and even if his wife did not show it, he could know she was too. It was an ability he gained with his married life. So he grabbed their belongings, and carried them behind Asae, the one who suposedly knew where the inn was.


----------



## Wonder_Y (Aug 11, 2013)

-Cards We Are Dealt-

And so, Shin began his search through Ba Sing Se. He'd had a hard time the past six months finding work because wasn't able to Earth Bend and he wasn't particularity trained under other specialties. Were it not for the pity of passerby's and store owners he'd grown familiar with he'd have long since starved by now. You see, it wasn't that Shin was useless. No, no far from that. He was what had come to be known as a Seeker. One who seeks. And it just so happened that after Avatar Kiyoshi's long rule everyone seemed to be happy and content. No one in particular need of anything. What's more he would not be permitted to leave the City for another two months. Some bureaucratic nonsense about a census and paperwork, that also required money. It's necessity was beyond him.

So he was forced to set his hopes on the expansive festival that was about to occur. There, he could demean himself and at the same time be paid quite the hefty sum for it. Walking about he found some travelers setting up a tent. A mixed group there was a female fortune teller, an animal trainer with a monkey bat on his shoulder who seemed to be fire nation, and a older fellow with a bristly brown beard and large teeth curled in a smile. This aforementioned fellow being the first one to approach Shin as he walked  about down the street.

"You're in need of work?"
"What makes you ask such a thing?" replied Shin somewhat indignant.
"Won Bu. Leave that tall skinny fellow alone will ya. We have things to do."
Shin shook his head at the brusque remark. 
"Aye, Aye, you hothead. Play with your monkey will ya, I'll be over der in a second."
"I'm sorry sir. But I must be on my way. I have very important business to attend to." Said Shin Saving face.
"No you don't." 
Shin stared in shock, caught of guard a little. 
"It's in the cards, mate. You were meant to be here, at this exacting time, at this exactin moment, at this exactin place, ya hearing? Tis fate." Shin decided to keep walking but the man stopped him with a gentle shove. Shin noticed in the man's tattooed hand was an old card with an artistic flourish to its desgin. It had a man on it with cupped hands over his mouth. "Do ya recognize this card?"
He gazed at the group the man belonged to. The woman averted her gaze.
"Aye, it came from her. You are the speaker. You were deemed such in the cards."


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 11, 2013)

"What'd you say you bastard!?" Temujin sat up slamming his hands on the table.

Yuan was completely unmoved by the larger man's obnoxious behavior.  He took a sit of tea before continuing. "Its simple really, rock beats scissors, scissors beats paper, and paper beats rock."

"The hell that makes sense. Paper is thin and flimsy, rock would break right through!" Temujin postured a massive fist, the gesture for rock, in front of Yuans face.

Yuan similarly postured an open palm, the gesture for paper, and moved to cover Temujins fist with it.

Temujin looked in astonishment for a moment,  before erupting in laughter. "These games of yours Yuan, where do you come up with them?"

"Its a pretty common game..." Yuan responded, only half surprised by the older man's ignorance of simple social interactions. Temujin just kept on laughing.

Then in unison they both became deadly serious, Yuan leaped up from his seat, and used his fire bending to spin himself around in a fireytornado, before rocketing himself in to the direction of the forest, where he had heard a beastly growl.

Temujin simultaneously sunk the earth beneath his feet, using his earth bending, before making it pop back up and launching himself into the air like a giant trampoline. Temujin shouted at Yuan who was far higher than he was, "What do you see?!"

"A girl! She's fainted on the ground. There are five Saber Mooses closing in on her!" Yuan shouted before changing his trajectory and  and landing between the girl and the beasts. He used is heel to form a semi circle on the ground with his fire bending, effectively creating a wall of burning hot flames between them before running to aid the girl.

Temujin at the same time, readied three arrows on his bow while still in mid-air, as soon as he touched ground in front Yuans firewall, the arrows released finding their targets in the skulls of three of the Saber Moose, he followed by grabbing his dagger and sending it flying in the skull of the fourth.

The final Saber Moose seemed determined and readed to charge Temujin with its massive antlers. Temujin never the one to back down from a challenge,  stood in a defensive stance, the Saber Moose charged and pushed Temujin half a foor back before the massive man countered and snapped its neck.

"Well damn! That was fun!" Temujin said, as Yuan lowered the flames. "How much you suppose we could get out of Jiang for all five of these!?"

"The girl is all right, she's just weak, from the looks of her she's been lost in the forest for quite some time.  Its a fortunate event that we happened upon her." Yuan said, competely ignoring Temujins question. He would not at all have been surprised if the big oaf had completely forgotten about the girl.

"Oh right the girl. Well you grab her and I'll grab these guys, Jiangs wife Mina runs the inn in town, I'm sure we could get of room for the kid." Temujin had already plopped three of the saber mooses onto his shoulders.

Yuan lifted the girl up and they headed back towards the little village.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 11, 2013)

Ka notices a family that belong to the Fire Nation passing the tea shop. She guess that they were heading to the inn to rest up for the festival. She looks at his tea and pulls on one of the purple bangs. She guess everyone from the fire nation knows about the purple hair fire bender. He paids for the tea and leaves the tea shop to look for some thing to do or any one interest to talk to. Chika is thinking she could end up in a odd ball group of people. She continue to walk as he puts his hands on his pockets. Ka looks around as he notices he is in a odd area of the festival. He notices a female fortune teller, an animal trainer with a monkey bat on his shoulder who seemed to be fire nation, and a older fellow with a bristly brown beard and large teeth curled in a smile.

Ka walks up to the Fortune Teller, "do you mind reading my fortune?" Chika is thinking to herself that she could always could get a job. She came out of her thoughts to focus on her guy character at the moment. At the corner of Ka's eye saw another man that look interesting too.

Ka notices this guy is dark, bald, hair, had a earing in his ear, and wearing shabby clothes. Chika is thinking what the hell I got myself into, Ka move his eyes away from the guy with the earring to not be rude. She continue to think that every is staring at her hair color as well and in her mind called it even. Besides she did not really judge people, as she met too many people on the road. She guess more the merrier than being alone and by yourself feeling the blame on herself.


----------



## Wonder_Y (Aug 12, 2013)

"Sitting over der mate." The old man ordered Shin. Next to the wagons carrying all of the groups equipment was a table and some chairs, along with other things yet to be set up. Shin lowered his massive frame onto one of the small chairs his legs span engulfing the table before him, The old man leap into the wagon and the sound of glass and tin clacking together rang out. His head poked out the back of the wagon with a smile. "Could I offer you a meal mate?" 
"I'm not opposed." Said Shin honestly relived.

He put down a tin cup and a glass plate for shin. Both fire nation quality, though they had Earth Kingdom artistry detailing them. "For talking with me I thank you. I know you must think i'm so crazy old yolk spouting nonsense out of nowhere."
Shin spit his coffee from his mouth into the air out of surprise. "There's an honest response."
"........" 
"You see my traveling crew doncha? That hothead and that really quiet girl from the water tribe who stares at people all day. They're helping me live me dream. I was a man of the sea for many years before i met them. I was a fisherman." He swirled his hands above the tea in his own cup. and a whirlpool of water came forth. "I learned water bending and used it to predict water currents and sometimes help me with hauling eel sharks aboard me ship.
"I love people. I wanted a job were i could be around them as much as possible and i began to dream about leaving but i never could. You see i had a crew of people counting on me for their jobs and fishing was the only skill i'd ever truly mastered. I felt like I'd be a darn fool to give it all up for something frivolous like a need for attention. 
"One night while staring out into the sea and watching the stars reflect from the surface of the waves. I saw something in the dark. You would have thought i was crazy if you'd seen how dark it was out there that night. Truthfully now that i think about it, it was probably that brat burning the air with his spark bending. But who knows, I picked em up and brought on board. I gave em some of me old clothes and promised to get them to shore as soon as i could.
"It took me weeks, weeks were the boy was put to work and the girl was made to clean a bit here or there. But I made good on me promise and got them to Earth Kingdom shores and they were greatly grateful for it. The boy promised with that stern look of his to pay me back in full though he had nothing but the clothes i'd given em. And the girl, aye, the little lass, she me gave me a card." 
"Like the one she gave me?"
"Aye, but with a different title. I'm dee Uru." He pulled a card with an ancient boat design on it, also artistically similar to the one Shin had. "She told me that I had been late dat night. And she also told me a fortune."
"What was it?"
"What's dat matter? What's important is that you don't brush this off. Let the lass tell yee a fortune and take this card." 
The man's smile had faded and his deep blue eyes grew real sincere in the depth and firmness of their gaze.

"Oye Won Bu, You old fat man. There's a customer out here talking to Eliza about a fortune. Are done talking to this bum yet? We need the table."
"Xu! Pain in my side....." Muttered the old man. "Come stand with me and watch as she tells the fortune of this patron."


----------



## Bringer (Aug 12, 2013)

*Yuki*
_Trust_

Yuki awoken startled, last she remembered she collapsed in a forest while animals drew near her. She rolled off the bed she was resting on, and came crashing down onto the cold hard floor. She grunted, her body was so sore. The brunette rubbed her head, where was she? She was about to call out for somebody but nothing came out. She grabbed her neck.

"Thirsty."

She muttered.

"Need water."

She spoke with a hoarse voice. The young water bender made her way to the door, she quickly opened it and walked through. There she saw it, this place appeared to be some sort of bar, wait no... there were bedrooms. This was an inn, though this raises the question. Who was the one who brought her here? Disregarding that detail, she quickly noticed a mug on a table. Water!

With quick speed she ran towards the table and grabbed the mug, and quickly began to drink the substance inside. A big burly man sat up angered.

*"Hey! That's my-"*

Yuki quickly spat out the substance all over the floor and even on the man, this wasn't water, it was beer. She dropped the mug and used her sleeve to wipe her mouth. 

"Can someone tell me why I'm here!"

She yelled.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 12, 2013)

"Settle down." Yuan said aloud, mostly directed towards Temujin,  who would have probably broken a wall over the waste of his beer. "I am Yuan, and this giant oaf beside me is Temujin."

"You know I'm starting to get the impression that you don't like me as much as I think." Temujin replied to Yuan sarcastically. He turned to the girl and gave a small wave hello.

Yuan continued, "We found you collapsed on the floor in the forest, several Saber Moose would have set upon you if we had not intervened in time. You looked completely fatigued so we brough you to this inn in hopes that you would recover."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 12, 2013)

*Huwan Jiao - *_Air Bender_
New Winds, I
______________________________​ 
"Are you set for the journey, Huwan?" My master asked, peering down at me from the top of the stone staircase, which led upwards to his temple. A small gust of icy wind surrounded him as he spoke, but I wasn't sure if that was real, or if he was doing it for dramatic effect. "The road to the Earth Kingdom will be an arduous one." He warned, narrowing his eyes slightly at me as if presenting one final challenge to me before I left for the Earth Kingdom.

I nod, swinging my bag over my shoulder with one hand, using my other to move a piece of hair away from my eye. Well, it obviously wasn't going to be easy travelling to another nation, was it? "Sure. Even if I wasn't, I'd have to go anyway. The festival is a once in a life time opportunity!" I reply, before then turning up to look up back at my master, who likewise looked down at me, a light glow of melachony in his eyes. The last time we were stood in this way was when I first approached him, as a kid. "Thanks for everything, master!" I shout up at him, giving a bow of respect. I really did appreciate everything he's taught me over the years; it's helped me to grow both physically and mentally. Giving one final wave of goodbye, I begin my descent down the next set of stairs, looking back to see my master's shrinking figure eventually become enveloped by a wall of blizzard.

I was all set now. My master gave me some money for the journey along with some other supplies, and of course I had my jian too. Actually, I wasn't all that sure if the money he gave me was even enough for the trip to the Earth Kingdom, but if it came down to it, I suppose I could always beg for some money or something. Though, I suppose master knew best. He wouldn't give me money not knowing if it would be enough, right?

...well, I sure hope not. That would kind of suck for me. 

The climb down was pretty easy, especially considering the weather got less cold, and the air got cless thin. Though, having already been trained as an Air Bender, I knew how to control the air, so lack of oxygen wasn't a huge deal for me. And, as I climbed down, the mist from the clouds slowly parted, eventually revealing my village and the huge area of green surrounding it. It wasn't much to look at, admittedly, and it certainly wouldn't be anything compared to the places in the Earth Kingdom, but for ten years of my life, it had been my home. I give another bow of respect, but ultimately decide against climbing down to visit them. "Thank you guys too." 

A small gust of wind sweeps by me, and I finally turn away, beginning my journey to the Earth Kingdom.


----------



## Bringer (Aug 12, 2013)

*Yuki*
_Blunt_

"My name is-"

She stopped herself, Yuki realizes how dangerous it is to reveal her identity. Knowing her family they probably sent a bounty after her, to bring back the runaway princess of the northern water tribe. Well fuck them and their tribe, they married her off to scum, as if she was trash, as if she was insignificant. They didn't care for her happiness... so why does she feel so guilty? She shook her head forgetting about her thoughts.

"Is...n't important." 

_"I'm getting the fuck out of here."_

The brunette thought, as she walked over to the inn owner Mina.

"Wench, bring me some water, and fill this up while you're at it."

Yuki tossed her water skin at the woman.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 12, 2013)

"Whoa there missy! I don't know what water tribe you're from, but around these parts we don't go around talking to people like that!" Temujin sais, apologizing to Mina and ordering the water properly.

"Interesting. I've seen that attitude many times before. A natural inclanation towards condescending behavior,  I'd say you were a part of a water tribe nobility. " Yuan discerned.

"I give no shits about any of that. Talk to Mina like that again and I'll-" Temujin was getting riled up before Yuan cut him off.

"Please Temujin. Listen girl, neither me nor my companion care about your identity, the fact that you so adamantly kept your name to yourself, would clue us to you being hunted." Yuan explained.

"Hunted? Well we can't just let you get hunted down. We'll take you to Ba Sing Se!" Temujin said gloriously, forgetting he was just about to jump down the girls throat a moment ago.

"That's correct, myself and my friend here are headed to Ba Sing Se to attend the festival, if you'd like we could escort you there." Yuan grabbed the girl's now filled water skin, he held it before her, "or you can take this and this will be where we part ways."


----------



## Bringer (Aug 12, 2013)

*Yuki*
_Neutral Grounds_

Yuki showed no signs of being intimidated by the huge man standing before her, she simply crossed her arms and met his gaze. What this man lacked in mental aptitude he made up with monstrous strength from the looks of it. As for Yuan, he seemed to be extremely intelligent considering how he figured out she came from nobility and also figured out she had a bounty on her. These two balanced each other out, they're the perfect pair, and together a force not to be trifled with.

She grabbed the water skin, and began thinking about her choices. If she were to go by herself it'd be the end of her, considering the dangerous wildlife. Plus she imagined that sooner or later she'd be captured considering the bounty on her. Yuki's parents wouldn't send anyone from the northern water tribe after her, they know she's not stupid, as princess she knows all citizens of the tribe. They'd probably hire dozens and dozens of mercenaries, ranging from martial artists, to swordsman, to even earthbenders.

"Very well... just give me a few minutes to heal my wounds and we'll head out." 

With a few arms motions the water came out of her water skin and began covering her wounds, the water started to glow with a light blue aura as her wounds began to slowly close and the bruises slowly faded. After a few minutes she stopped, she wasn't completely healed however.

"This will have to do for now, shall we be going?"

With a slow jerk of the arm, the water slid back inside her water skin.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 12, 2013)

Ka watch as they set up everything for the fortune, she guess the chair in front of her is supposed to be for her. She sits in it as she watch the Fortune teller shuffle her cards several times and puts the deck on the table. She puts three cards from the top of the cards and lays them in front of the deck.

"Before we get started, I need payment. So I don't see mockery on your fortune or fate will screw with you." Eliza said with her hand out, Ka accepts and pulls out several gold coins from his pocket. He hands her the several gold coins to her.

Eliza said nothing else as she pockets the gold coins and flips the first card over. The picture looks like half a man and half a women sewn together. The women looks sad and the man looks happy as ever. Chika is thinking what does this mean. To her this could mean anything at this point of her life. She finally looks up at Eliza waiting for her to say what her fortune holds.

"This means anything mostly confuse, I don't know if you want to be a man or women at the moment. It also means trickery to anyone that looks at you because you look different and what abilities that you can do. There are other reasons to this card as well, it means you will meet someone. That will take care of you when you fall."

Chika is thinking that just reveal her secret to everyone around her and someday she will meet her true soul mate take care off when she is ill. She is thinking what else her fortune could be as she looks down at the two face down cards on the table. She became jumpy held it inside of herself to keep her cool. To her this is more interest than what she bargain for. Chika let her bangs fall over her eyes and letting the breeze blow them in a weird direction of the wind that carries the souls that is around them at the moment.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 12, 2013)

"Shhhyyahhhh!"

Two deadly sharp blades clashed together, releasing a splash of red-orange sparks.  One was a katana, a thin single-edged blade.  The other was a broadsword that had a gradual curve.  The blade extended over his hand, serving as a guard.  The two owners of the swords pushed away from each other, leaping back several feet only to dash forward, meeting again in their personal battlefield.  People had gathered around them, watching the two warriors locked in perfectly-executed combat, an unbelievable fusion of grace and raw instinct.  However, this wasn't a true battle.  This was a carefully orchestrated and coordinated street performance.  The owner of the broadsword was a wild young-looking young man with animal-like hungry, yellow eyes and an unkempt mane of raven black hair with a streak of white.  He had armor on his arms and his non-sword hand had a large gauntlet on it.  His right leg had thigh and shin armor and he wore thin, breathable clothing with a leather belt and leather straps to hold his blade.  The owner of the katana was an older man with a flowing beard of white and no hair to speak of on his head.  He was dressed in a traditional karate gi without the shirt and a flowing, sleeveless coat.  

The older man swung out in wide horizontal arc, only to have his blade stopped by the younger man's armored left hand.  His right hand swung his sword out towards the man, who leaped, spiraling gracefully over the blade before landing and yanking his own sword from the young man's grip.  He rose it above his head and brought it down in a vertical slash, the young man managing to block with his left hand once more, using the back of it to stop the attack.  He pushed the sword away and landed a solid kick with the bottom of his foot to the man's abdomen, causing him to exhale sharply and stumble backward.  The young man rolled backward, getting into a crouched position before flying forward, laying the edge of his blade against the man's neck.  "Sorry, Kanamoto.  I win this one."

The crowd applauded loudly and dropped any money they could spare into their collections box.  The old man smiled.  "Good job, Shen.  You're getting better."  Shen stepped back, releasing the man's throat and lifting the box.  "Made a decent amount today.  Nice."  He held the box on his shoulder, using his free hand to support it and headed back to Kanamoto's home, the older man sheathing his katana.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 12, 2013)

"Ha! You're a healer!" Temujin shouted.  "That'll come in handy."

"Well the , what shall we call you,  'stranger' and 'girl' will probably get us some rather suspicious looks wouldn't you say?" Yuan asked.


----------



## Wonder_Y (Aug 13, 2013)

Shin watched the progression of the fortune telling. It was strange to him how people left their destinies in the hands of such things. For even if it were so that one could predict their future with such a method, would that make your need to make certain choices, about who you are and what you should do any less? It wasn't the cards that defined us but our decision to let such things define us that mattered. Besides that, focusing so much on the future and all that it entailed was just a sign that one was unfocused and had too much time on their hands. It was fine to focus on the decisions of the present to him. And he couldn't really be bothered to pretend he wasn't like that.

But he pondered the look that the girl had given him and he pondered Won Bu's persistence. The girl was very frail, delicate. Ephemeral yet she had a strong resonance with those around her. Whilst their eyes locked, it was as if he'd heard her speaking to his soul. He couldn't deny that happened and that quality of hers had caught his interest. He wondered if it was the same with Won Bu and this young fellow, standing beside her as well. Why had she reached out to me he wondered.

"She'll be with you in a second. Please wait a quick moment." Explained Won Bu
"Hmm." Nodded Shin patiently

Won Bu reached inside his pouch and pulled the card he'd presented to Shin earlier. "Ol on to it for safe keeping." He smiled. Shin reached his hand out to grab the card, but the grab became a shove. He amplified the force of the push with air bending and the old man toppled over several feet in the opposite direction. Nothing stirred and the whole process was eerily quiet, Eliza hadn't noticed and Xu wouldn't have noticed if not for his alert wildness. An arrow flew in between the expanded space between Won Bu and Shin. Shin caught it, but that was part of the trap. The tip was made with a soft paper like substance, shin recognized it as similar to rice paper from the Southern Earth Kingdom provinces. Vibrations crashed the air, Shin took a deep breath in, his focus sharpened and he he heard the sounds of rocks or maybe marbles crashing within the pouch. Inertia forced them to break through the pouches sides and release the powder inside.  "Back away Xu." he said as possibly poisonous smoke escaped the pouch. 

Shin's bending was not very forceful he had a very small area of effect when it came to air blast contortions. So he was in lucky to have the cloud before him, he curved his hands in the air and formed a whirlwind containing the smoke. He held the deep breath he'd taken a little longer and searched for an area to release it, luckily there was an open drain in the street very close to them. "Shuuu!", he exhaled sharply and focused a blast containing the gas down the hole. He did all these things without deep thought an in a matter of seconds with subtle and deft motions. 

A boy ran into the fray at the moment that process was occurring and snatched for Won Bu's coin pouch, Xu grabbed his hand hatefully and that's when a earth benders hand escaped the surface of the ground and snatched Shin's card from the surface of the ground. Along with other assorted items. Shin's eyes saw the whole occurrence. Xu burned a bit of the earth benders hand as it descended leaving a mark along the back of the wrist. 

"Hmph", Xu muttered. He stared at the boy and paralyzed him with fear, telling him not to move from that spot or else. And then he helped Won Bu to his feet. "Where'd that arrow come from beggar?"

Shin pointed to the top of a shop across the street from their wagon and table. Xu started, but was stopped by Shin's massive palm on his chest. "I hear them. Follow me.They were after my card." 

Xu glared and flared his nostrils, then complied.

The fortune continued unimpeded, Eliza was especially focused.


----------



## Bringer (Aug 13, 2013)

*Yuki*
_Heading out_

In response to the large burly man's comment.

"In the northern water tribe, the woman aren't allowed to fight, all female waterbenders just learn how to heal. I'm hoping to find a water bending master at the festival, so I can learn some offensive moves." 

And as for Yuan.

"I see no more point in keeping it a secret, my name is Yuki."

Maybe these two weren't so bad.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Igasho*


The sun beat down on a dusty little cafe in the throbbing heart of Ba Sing Se. Thin, muted beams of sunlight leaked through the purposefully loose thatched cafe covering which was more to provide shade than covering. Beneath it, the cafe was doing roaring business. The great festival was imminent, and the city was packed with visitors from performers to merchants to soldiers and mercenaries doing protection stints. Igasho sat alone midst the little sea of chairs and tables which scraped as patrons moved about and the waitresses struggled to maneuver to and from their customers. A cup of red tea steamed quietly beside him. The little column of hot water vapor swayed eerily about as Igasho unconsciously bent it about with his ability. His mind was elsewhere after all.

Right leg perched on left knee, jaw resting on a loosely closed fist, Igasho simply regarded the busy street just outside the cafe. There was barely place to walk between the ladders setup to place decorations, or the merchants moving stock. Right outside there were even some street performers, skilled at using minimal space, doing their thing and entertaining anyone who would watch.

A girl approached Igasho's table with a fresh pot of tea which he politely declined with a 'no thank you' hand gesture. Not that he needed it, but his mind was on work. Seeing the busy streets and the energy of the city he felt he should be working for some reason. Ba Sing Se was not starved for rain however, so on the surface it seemed that he might have nothing to there. As Igasho thought about it, the festival preparations inspired him.

_With such a big celebration, people would certainly pay to keep rain away..._

That was certainly something he was capable of and would require much less of his time and energy. He took a satisfied sip of tea.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 13, 2013)

Chika notices the scene that fell before her eyes, they were under attack, the only thing she heard at the moment was something about a card. 

"Madam, you can finish telling my fortune later." Chika said ignoring the glare from Eliza. 

"If you don't return the three cards, you will be cursed forever." Ep9za pulls another card from the deck and Chika is wondering why. Chika only nods and pockets the three cards to continue the reading of her fortune.

To Chika she is already cursed by the means of her own life, she stood up as her body move in a defensive position. She makes a fire wall to be put on the defensive mood letting the others escape or defend themselves. She then turn on to the offensive with a open palm to the building shoots a fireball at the enemy who is after the people that is around her right now. Chika is thinking what the hell do the enemy want, why risk their lives for a card? She guess she would find out later when the danger is over and every has settle back down in a much calmer way.


----------



## Wonder_Y (Aug 14, 2013)

"Ahhh!" Screamed the earth bender upon emerging, the pain from his hand hadn't faded and had slowed his tunneling. After grabbing what he could, he tunneled under a few shops, the best shortcut in Ba, and met up with his archer buddy Don Che. Don Che was on top of an Ostrich Horse waiting and quickly hurried the novice earth bender out of the ground. "That brat couldn't grab anything."
"He served his purpose. Where are the items i requested?"
He hadn't really had time to do anything with the stuff but tuck it under his shirt, he let it all drop unto the ground and handed it to the Don Che. Don Che impatiently reached and grabbed past the coin pouch in the Benders cupped hands and found the card. "Well done. Your task is complete. Keep the coin pouch as your payment."
The adolescent held the pouch in front of his face so happy he was almost in tears. "You mean..." To his horror a knife flew right before his face, carrying the bag with it, he did not look to see where the knife came from he watched the knife fly with his prize all the way into the shop wall three feet next to him.
"Don't you touch that money!!!" Barked Xu, his face curled into a dark raging snarl. His knife holster was empty his knife.
"The Bender panicked when he saw who was after him and rubbed his hand. He ignored the orders and started frantically pulling on the knife to free his bag. 
"Or my knife!!!!"

Don Che took an arrow out and placed it in his bow gun, it was another powder arrow but this time he would aim it for the ground in front of the target. He could kick himself for not doing that in the first place but who would have guessed that an air bender would be there amongst Won Bu's idiotic crew. 

"So it was you." Spoke Shin with his head right next to the Archer.

The shock caused the archer to shoot the arrow into the air, harmlessly over Xu's head and down the empty alley of the Lower Ring. Shin reached for the card in the pouch on Don Che's vest but Don Che's horse propelled him down a third alleyway. It had been frightened as well.  "You won't get away." Spoke Shin quietly, but Don Che heard all of it.

The Earth Bender, perceived the look in Xu's eye. He seemed like he hated him. All this because i stole from you? He thought, I mean they seemed to be well off as far Lower Ring denizens go, that was why he had agreed to go along with Don Che's plan. What had he gotten himself into. And Don Che had left him without saying a word. His heart began to beat really hard and frustrated tears began to fall down his face. He should have just stayed with working in a middle ring tea shop during the week. Why had he agreed to this stupid plan. He yanked some more on the knife and it wouldn't come out. But he wasn't a weakling. He went into his Earth Bending form, taught by his father. With a strong precise hip rotation he stomped and sent a reasonably tall wall up before him. With another rotation he placed his shoulder and the side of his body into the wall and shot it down the alley way straight for the Fire Bender. "Stop that!" He said feeling a surge of power.

Four fingers pierced through the middle of the column and tore through the solidified earth. Stones smashed into the surrounding shop walls, frightening the people inside the buildings and causing them to leave the shop. The middle part of it turned molten and the top portion was flung away, ripped in half and with none of the forceful life it had before. The Fire bender wiped the lava from his shoulders and lowered his stance into Ma Bu. He held his hands in front of him and they formed a menacing jaw filled with fire. "Brat Dragon form is not to be mocked. If you are going to match me. Don't hold back."

The boy fell back against the wall. Dragon form. What?


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 14, 2013)

*Hurry, hurry, step right up!*​










​

"You're up, Alakazam!"

The brilliant, awe-inspiring, extravagant magician of the Brolly and Baby circus gave his cheeks a few soft claps. Inhaling and exhaling with rhythmic calm, Alakazam wiggled his hands in an attempt to rid himself of those pre-show jitters. It was time, so signaled the muscular midget that just called for him. After popping his neck and preparing his nerves one last time, Alakazam waltzed out just as the wandering water tribe twins finished their acrobatic display.

Fire benders 'dimmed the light' and all eyes were on him. The man that could perform any type of bending. Popping his fingers, Alakazam bowed his head and shut his eyes after. First was fire bending. He reached under his cloak to withdraw his supposedly magical staff Tempest. "Hoo haa, hoo haa, what'd you say? Gimme some of that hot stuff!? Okay, baby! Fire coming right up! SHAZAM!"

Thrusting his staff forward, Alakazam's thumb pressed a button on the side of it and the circular tip opened to produce a small burst of fire. The invention could be credited to the fire-eating firebender Gyro, who was set to perform next, but it was enough to astonish and fool the spectators. Kids clapped while skeptics either scowled, glared, or clicked their tongues in disgust.

Figuring he had them stunned, Alakazam bobbed his shoulders while smoothly slipping over to where a small pit in the ground had been filled with water for his next daring act. Rolling his hands in the air and spouting more nonsense, Alakazam ended it with mightily crying, "SHAZAM!"

Airbending was used to make the water splash, rise, and swirl for all of the engrossed audience to see. Again the children clapped in appreciation, but the older spectators grumbled. By now a few people were standing up to leave, but Alakazam struck his staff against the ground and a twinkle of mischief filled his eye as the ground trembled in response. "Where are you going? The show is just beginning."

Behind the scenes earthbenders snickered at each other, nodding after making the ground shake on cue. Most of the disgruntled audience returned to their seats, their attention snatched once more.

"*Boo*! You're a fake, man! Get the outta here!"


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 14, 2013)

Chika felt a surge of anger enter her body feeling a intense heat, she is thinking is this power from the fire god or she is getting stronger in her skills of a fire bender. She brings down the fire wall and made it into a small ball of fire. 

"Don't destroy the whole festival down or else we have to paid for it again."

That is the only thing Chika said as she runs down the third alleyway to catch up to the archer on the Ostrich Horse. To her this place is not scary, she face death several times in the past. To her if you faced death nothing can really scare you that much. She moves her hand swiftly to a fist swinging it outward like a punch as a stream of fire came out of her fist. This is no simple stream of fire it is a fire whip. She made it long as she could and whip it against one of the Ostrich Horse's leg. She did not know if it connect but she heard a echo of something nearby. Chika is bringing hard as her vision blurs, she is thinking damn. I strain my body too much. Don't fail me bow body, we got more work to do in this scary place.

She breathes in deeply, to focus on her fire bending at the moment. She runs toward the sound that is near by. She hopes that air bender that locked eyes with her earlier, she needed some backup at the moment from the codition she is in at the moment. She had another idea that the guy could help her in blocking the archer's path as well. She did not need her eye sight at the moment to take down this guy she can use her other sences to track him down.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 14, 2013)

"Very well then miss Yuki, pleasure to make your acquaintance." Yuan said with a slight bow. "Temujin, fill your satchel, we leave to Ba Sing Se immediately."

"Hmm if a water bending master is what you need, I could contact one of my friends in the Dai Li and help you find one." Temujin said, putting on his full two gallon satchel over his shoulders.


----------



## kluang (Aug 15, 2013)

Earth Kingdom, North West,  Mata Village

A group of raiders are surrounding  the villagers while another group went into their home, taking anything valuable. "This village stinks boss. They got nothing worth selling!!!"

The bandit leader look at the elderly man who is  shivering and kneeling before him. "You're hiding your goods village elder?" The village shriek and grabs the bandit leader's feet. "Please, we are farmers we have nothing."

"Nothing? Maybe we can sell your women for slavery. Some of them will fetch a good price."

"Please no. I beg of you!!!!" the village elder cries and hold the bandit leader's feet tighter and the bandit leader kick him away. "Begging? You know who I am? I'm..."

"Duan Lee. Leader of the Northern Raiders. Bounty is at one thousand gold."

The bandits look to their back and sees a black haired man wearing a black outfit with a black sword on his back. "Who are you!!!" shout one of the bandits. "Fung Wan. Bounty Hunter."

"Funn.. Fung... Fung Wan?!!!" shout Duan Lee and Fung Wan runs towards the nearest bandit and deliver several quick jabs to his pressure point and knocking him down. " Six more." and Fung Wan runs towards Duan Lee.

"Attack him!!!" shout Duan Lee and the rest of the bandits moves towards Fung Wan who easily dispatch them with his chi blocking jabs. 

Duan Lee pulls out his saber while Fung Wan draws his sword. Duan Lee charges towards Fung Wan with his saber held high and Fung Wan stands his ground and when Duan Lee strikes he countered it and two blades clash. Fung Wan is knockback by Duan Lee thanks to his size and he rolls back and get back to his feet. Duan Lee once again charges towards Fung Wan but this time Fung Wan dodges and jabs the back of Duan Lee's right shoulder, rendering his right arm useless and as Duan Lee turns around he rolls to his opponent's back  jab at his left arm and right leg, knocking Duan Lee down.

"One thousand gold." Fung Wan quickly throws Duan's saber away and restraint him. "If you send these bandit lackeys to the Mibu Town bounty office you will have enough money for the village to survive for the season." says Fung Wan to the village elder and he whistle. Then an eel hound appeared and Fung Wan tied Duan behind the saddle. He then climbs on and rides towards Mibu Town, the nearest town with a bounty office.


----------



## Wonder_Y (Aug 15, 2013)

Shin was surprised at the help he'd received. They hadn't even been properly introduced and here this person had saved him most the effort of tracking this thief down. He leap from the roof, flipping in a twisting motion pulling his arms into his body and spinning very quickly. The air from the spin softened his landing. The card was in  the dirt between him and Don Che.

"Thank you for your help. I have a .... friend .... you might find interesting. If you would, please, tell him to hurry back here as quickly as possible." Shin stared at the roof tops. "Don Che is a tricky sort."

Two archers peaked their heads above the rooftops. Don Che stood up with a dusty grin upon his face. "Thought you got the best of me did you? Well, I"M ALWAYS PREPARED!?! HaHa Haa haaa" He panted.

A volley of arrows poured from the roof tops, a round house kick broke three in quick succession. A left diagonal chop broke two  as the flew by. And a head butt broke the one on the right, though a bit of bending was needed to split the arrow fully. They clattered loudly onto the ground like rain droplets. Shin made sure to clear the way of the kind stranger. Once they were gone. He turned his focus back onto the enemy.

"It's going to take more than normal weaponry to this one." Don Che pointed out, "Bring out Feng!" 

Shin's suspicions were confirmed, the sound of a loud snarl echoed down the alleyway. It mixed with the adrenaline engorged laughter of Don Che. A large feline face peeked over the roof top on the right hand side, right above the door Shin had just noticed. An ArmadilloLion thought Shin, how'd they get their hands on one of those? "Sick em Feng." Said the archer next to it. 

Shin stared down the alleyway there was a doorway he could see from where he was that led to a wide open room. He couldn't tell what it was used for but it was very dim maybe even dark inside and it had many pillars used to support its massive roof. Perfect. He just had to get past Feng.

Shin's dash fooled even the archers trained eyesight. Within two quick steps he'd closed the distance between him and the card, he reached his hand out, and just as he did so Feng's jaws snapped shut above his head. Feng had leapt onto the left side wall and jumped from it several feet towards Shin. He was too focused on the card to notice and had almost lost his life. He wondered why he was doing this at that point. The situation had clearly grown out of control and Don Che seemed to only want the card. But he stared at the man's eyes as Feng joined his side and they were not the eyes of someone who would be happy with walking away at this point.

"Maim him Feng!"

Shin pulled the bracelet from his bicep and pulled two cups from his pockets. 

"What are those?" Asked one of the archers as he placed the combined items on his head, "Head phones?"


----------



## Bringer (Aug 16, 2013)

*Yuki*
_To Ba Sing Se-Part 1_

Yuki walked out the door followed by Yuan and Temujin, she expressed confusion in what Temujin said.

"Aren't Dai Lee Earthbenders?"

The brunette mused, as the group began making there way out of this village. She wasn't exactly sure which way they were supposed to go, so she decided it'd be best for them to lead and for her to follow.

"You two lead."

She spoke with a somewhat commanding voice, as she walked behind them.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 16, 2013)

Chika nods at the stranger and runs out of the scary looking alley way, as she exit the alleyway she heard roars echoing off the alley's walls. She is wondering what the hell is that and if the stranger will be okay on his own for a bit. She turns the corner as the light shine into her eyes she is lucky to not be blinded as th bangs block out the sunlight. At the moment she heard a battle still going on, she guess the Xu and the Earth Bender is still going on. She runs to jump in the middle of the battle between these two. She got into a defensive mood and did the fire bending move called dancing dragons.

Chika's interest grew at Xu as to her he look like a human dragon with many fire whips. She had a feeling they were much stronger than a normal fire whips. Both men attack at the same time, The Earth Bender volley some rocks as Xu extended fire whips from his fingers from his right hand. Chika's move in fluid movement to defend herself from the fire whip from Xu and another fluid movement burns the rock to not get kill at the moment. She gets out of the way as Xu use dragon claws to destroy the other rocks at him. Before she could say anything Xu jump up hight to land a attack on the Earth Bender's head.

"Xu, stop. If you keep on using powerful fire bending attacks like that you will hear blood curling screams. Not from that Earth Bender below you. the incent people around you in Ba Sing Se. That is not the only thing you will experience you will see black color skin flaking off the dead bodies seeing their disarrange bones from the intense heat. Sometime after that the bounty hunters will come after you, they will hang you from the ceiling. That will not kill you yet, then they will strip you and your body will feel like it is in hell." 

She guess that stop Xu's attack for now, she walks over to the bag of money and throws it at the Earth Bender. She felt to one knee. She is not bowing to no one her body is starting to shut down. She pulls out her sword and used it as a staff for now and picks herself up from the ground.

"You have your money, Earth Bender. Get out of my sight before I kill you. Xu, let's get going your friend needs you in the third alley. He is dealing with a creature that he may not be able to handle." She did not know if her words did not reach Xu's ears as she just watch him stand there like a statue, she hears the steps of the Earth Bender running away in the other direction.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 16, 2013)

"Whatever you say your highness." Temujin said jokingly in response to the much younger girls tone.

"Yes, believe it or not this big brute here is the former head of the Dai Li, the personal guard of the Earth King and peace keepers of Ba Sing Se." Yuan answered her question. 

"Yeah, the festival goin on, there has gotta be a few water bending masters in the city who could learn you a thing or two." Temujin continued.

"The Dai Li keep tabs of everyone who enters the Kingdom, so it shouldn't be too hard to get a location from them and find you a master." Yuan paused for a moment. "Come to think of it, do you have anywhere to stay once we reach Ba Sing Se?"


----------

